# 18x8 Wheels, PICS ... And new to the site



## nando87 (Apr 21, 2013)

Figured this would be a good place for my first post (I know there is section for new people), thought I'd kill two birds with one stone by just posting here.

Anyway's, here's a couple pictures of my Cruze with 18x8 wheels and 245/40r18 tires.... I really need to get springs, hating the fender gap! 

What do you guys think?


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Looks good, and welcome to the forum!

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Welcome! Some fog lights would really improve the look of the front end. Nice wheels. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## MjC (Dec 23, 2012)

nice rims, i like them and welcome to CT


----------



## FromTheCrypt (Mar 13, 2013)

Nice boots! Any fitment issues at all with those? For 18's they look like they have a decent amount of gap between the fender and wheel...though it doesn't look bad maybe because of the low pros? Anywho welcome to the forum and be careful over bumps with those deep dishes I cracked rims in my crossfire while going over a bump and it was a nightmare...just be careful


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Yeah drop it, they look much smaller than 18s. 

I personally, don't like them. But you are talking to a guy who would rather paint the 18inch LTZ in black than get aftermarket ones lol.


----------



## nando87 (Apr 21, 2013)

Thank you for all of the complements! 

FTC: No, there are NO fitment issues at all! The wheels and tires fit perfect. 

There is a decent gap between the Fender and tire, that's why I need to lower the car ASAP! lol The gap isn't terrible but the car will look much cleaner once it's lower.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Yes lower it! It will look real different, look around, we have so much info on lowering the car we might as well be all a dealer.


----------



## nando87 (Apr 21, 2013)

Yes, I know about lowering cars lol, But thank you.... However this is a lot of info on the site about many of subjects.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

Nice and different wheels !

Tire look like a 235-45-18, am i right ?


----------



## nando87 (Apr 21, 2013)

Thanks!... They look even better in person.

No, they are 245/40r18. I didn't like the way 235's looked, the 245's sit more flush.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

nando87 said:


> Thanks!... They look even better in person.
> 
> No, they are 245/40r18. I didn't like the way 235's looked, the 245's sit more flush.


Cool, they look good and with an 8" wheel you can put 245 on !

They are a bit lower in height then the standard 225-45-18, so be aware of that.


----------



## nando87 (Apr 21, 2013)

Yea, I did the tire size calculations before I bought them and noticed they were about 1/2" shorter overall. Being slightly shorter will help eliminate potential issues when I lower the car.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

XtremeAaron said:


> Welcome! Some fog lights would really improve the look of the front end. Nice wheels.


Yuuup



iKermit said:


> Yeah drop it, they look much smaller than 18s.
> 
> I personally, don't like them. But you are talking to a guy who would rather paint the 18inch LTZ in black than get aftermarket ones lol.


All 18's look smaller than 18's in the Cruze. Except for the ltz's.
Must be the tire combo.


Welcome to the forum nando, Cruze is looking good. Will look much better with that drop.


----------



## iCruze1.8 (May 7, 2011)

That's looks awesome. Like the rims a lot. I agree, definitely need to lower the car just a little. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

any clue on what the offset is?


----------



## nando87 (Apr 21, 2013)

Thanks everyone!


The offset is +38


----------



## JstCruzn (Mar 19, 2013)

What offset are these? Any problem with the clearance between wheels and brake calipers?


----------



## tvalentino (Apr 17, 2013)

x2... also what about clearance between tire and suspension or on full lock turns?.... any rub while driving?


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

I like them. Dish is pretty good on these.

Whats the brand?


----------



## nando87 (Apr 21, 2013)

The offset is +38, no rubbing issues at all! I haven't checked the clearence, didn't have to since there are no issues. I will take a look tonight when i get home to see how close it is.

The front tire is a 245/40/18 and the back tire is a 255/40/18. I went with the 255/40 in the back since it is Just a hair taller than the 245/40 but gives the back a nice wide stance.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Any chance you could get some pics showing the flushness of the tires to the fender? Like a shot or two looking down the side of the car?

Which make/model tires are those? Agree with others here - FOG LIGHTS. They actually work well, too.


----------



## nando87 (Apr 21, 2013)

Yea, not a problem. I'll get some pics of the sids in just a few minutes.

The only thing i don't like about the fogs is the crome strip that is on the sides of them, looks out of place IMO. If it were a cleaner design I would have put them on.


----------



## nando87 (Apr 21, 2013)

Here are the pics for the front - 245/40/18


----------



## nando87 (Apr 21, 2013)

Here is the pics for the rear - 255/40/18


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks for the pics!

The fog light kit available for the non-RS Cruze has no chrome on it at all, just a black plastic shroud with an opening. Search some fog light threads here, lots of pics available.


----------



## JstCruzn (Mar 19, 2013)

Did you buy that set on eBay? There's a set exactly just like yours.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

evo77 said:


> I like them. Dish is pretty good on these.
> 
> Whats the brand?


Yep, would be good to know.


----------

